# Dialed BC Rap I made hahahah



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is the beat:










Just put these lyrics over the first verse/chorus

Listen up, I'm about to climb high
Just wack ski resorts make me want to sigh
I'm a young splitboarder deep in the game
They call me Mac Dre and I'm keepin the name
I sport boots no shoes, I got a beacon to use
To help people rescue me, we arnt no fools
Down and dirty bout shreddin my pow
And if not, im getting snow somehow
Ridin the mountains like they're supposed to be rode
Skin much better than some resort chode
Backcountry, you know I never slow down
Shreddin the colouir till Im all the way down
Say to my buddies, "How was that?"
Put the skins back on and take another lap
Come to the Eastside of the Sierras, the B-I-S-H-O-P
Go down 168 and you will see, a couple good shredders ridin clean
So beware of the elevated danga
Get your crew if you think they can help ya
And step up but not too close
Cuz the trigger points be poppin the most
And before you see the snow closin in
Youll be wishin you brought your BE-A-C-O-N

"Tell me somethin' good"
Were too hard for the fuckin ski resorts

:laugh::laugh::laugh: I wrote it by the way


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

10 char


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I trust this shock is true amazement from such a masterpiece.


EDIT: I hope you guys understand that I am just kidding around


----------

